# espanholização do português



## vf2000

Por *espanholização *eu me refiro à influência espanhola, sempre bem-vinda, pois os portugueses não fazerem cara feira para modismos espanhóis, como por exemplo os citados neste forum: "*atenção *ao cliente", em vez de "*atendimento *ao cliente" e "*céntimos *" em vez de "*centavos*". Até parece que o EURO é espanhol. Será que os franceses,  alemães e todos os outros habitantes da zona do EURO adotaram o mesmo termo?

Por *Brasilidade *me refiro ao trema e às consoantes mudas em acção e óptimo, por exemplo. Essas sempre rejeitadas pelos  nossos irmãos europeus, que sempre que surge o tema já gritam de lá que não vão alterar, que não é bem assim, que ainda não está decidido.... o mesmo com o  "h" de úmido.

A diferença de comportamento dependendo da origem da mudança é escandalosa.

Talvez fosse uma boa ideia criar um forum só pro acordo ortográfico...


----------



## Mangato

vf2000 said:


> Por *espanholização *eu me refiro à influência espanhola, sempre bem-vinda, pois os portugueses não fazerem cara feira para modismos espanhóis, como por exemplo os citados neste forum: "*atenção *ao cliente", em vez de "*atendimento *ao cliente" e "*céntimos *" em vez de "*centavos*". Até parece que o EURO é espanhol. Será que os franceses, alemães e todos os outros habitantes da zona do EURO adotaram o mesmo termo?
> 
> Por *Brasilidade *me refiro ao trema e às consoantes mudas em acção e óptimo, por exemplo. Essas sempre rejeitadas pelos nossos irmãos europeus, que sempre que surge o tema já gritam de lá que não vão alterar, que não é bem assim, que ainda não está decidido.... o mesmo com o "h" de úmido.
> 
> A diferença de comportamento dependendo da origem da mudança é escandalosa.
> 
> Talvez fosse uma boa ideia criar um forum só pro acordo ortográfico...


 
Acho que melhor não mexer mais. Cá temos pouco mais de dois milhões de galego-falantes e têm tres normativas ortográficas, além de inúmeros brigantes. Imagina com mais de doiscentos milhões


----------



## vf2000

É que o português tem a pretensão de ser uma das línguas oficiais da ONU e para isso os seus  200 milhões de falantes precisam se entender...

Aproveitando... quando eu sugeri um forum, eu me referia a um forum, não a um tópico. Os tópicos seriam, por exemplo, cada uma das regras novas.

AXÉ


----------



## Alentugano

vf2000 said:


> Por *espanholização *eu me refiro à influência espanhola, sempre bem-vinda, pois os portugueses não fazerem cara feira para modismos espanhóis, como por exemplo os citados neste forum: "*atenção *ao cliente", em vez de "*atendimento *ao cliente" e "*céntimos *" em vez de "*centavos*". Até parece que o EURO é espanhol. Será que os franceses,  alemães e todos os outros habitantes da zona do EURO adotaram o mesmo termo?
> 
> Por *Brasilidade *me refiro ao trema e às consoantes mudas em acção e óptimo, por exemplo. Essas sempre rejeitadas pelos  nossos irmãos europeus, que sempre que surge o tema já gritam de lá que não vão alterar, que não é bem assim, que ainda não está decidido.... o mesmo com o  "h" de úmido.
> 
> A diferença de comportamento dependendo da origem da mudança é escandalosa.
> 
> Talvez fosse uma boa ideia criar um forum só pro acordo ortográfico...



Só para tentar esclarecer: não se escreve _*céntimos*_ e sim *cêntimos*, o primeiro termo é espanhol, o segundo português. 
Cêntimo não é um espanholismo, no máximo seria um francesismo pois deriva da palavra *centime* e foi adotada simultaneamente por vários países quando o Euro entrou em circulação. 
E convém que uma moeda que circula em vários países mantenha a mesma designação ao nível das suas subunidades, nesses mesmos países.

Em relação a _Atenção ao Cliente_, não é usual em Portugal. É *MUITO* mais comum _Atendimento ao Cliente_.

Quanto ao trema nós não usamos nem aprendemos na escola, mas não há grande dificuldade em memorizar a pronúncia dessas palavras.


----------



## Carfer

Alentugano said:


> Em relação a _Atenção ao Cliente_, não é usual em Portugal. É *MUITO* mais comum _Atendimento ao Cliente_.


 
Eu diria mesmo que só as empresas espanholas que operam em Portugal, particularmente as grandes cadeias de distribuição, usam _'atenção ao cliente', 'rebaixas' _(em vez de '_saldos_') e outros termos do portuñol na variante espanhola.


----------



## Outsider

Quando eu era mais novo dizia-se "rebaixa". Na verdade até prefiro essa palavra a "saldo"...


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Outsider said:


> Quando eu era mais novo dizia-se "rebaixa". Na verdade até prefiro essa palavra a "saldo"...


 
Aqui também se utiliza "Rebajas", termo chegado do espanhol européu. 
De "Saldos" também não gosto, acho que vem do inglês.

"Liquidación" é a palavra utilizada desde sempre, não vejo por que os comerciantes se sentem mas seguros e elegantes utilizando esses termos que nada têm a ver com nossa cultura.

É sim, falamos espanhol, mas aos poucos todos aqui estão falando com modismos espanhóis como começar uma frase dizendo: "a ver", típico dos espanhóis.  

Vamos argentinos, não percam nunca o "che" nem o "vos"!
Chaucha y palito'
Ivonne


----------



## Carfer

Outsider said:


> Quando eu era mais novo dizia-se "rebaixa". Na verdade até prefiro essa palavra a "saldo"...


 
Curioso, porque nunca a tinha encontrado até há poucos anos, que coincidiram com o aparecimento das lojas espanholas. Recordo-me, de resto, que o termo me provocou alguma pele-de-galinha quando inicialmente me deparei com ele, dada a associação com o significado de 
_'humilhar'_, '_aviltar_' que '_rebaixa_r' também tem e que, por isso, me pareceu de má técnica promocional.

Quanto a '_saldo_' não sei se provém do inglês, como diz a Ivone. Não vejo a ligação entre '_sales_' e _'saldos_'.

_'Liquidação/liquidación'_ essas sim, parece-me que não cairiam mal a ninguém.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Carfer said:


> Curioso, porque nunca a tinha encontrado até há poucos anos, que coincidiram com o aparecimento das lojas espanholas. Recordo-me, de resto, que o termo me provocou alguma pele-de-galinha quando inicialmente me deparei com ele, dada a associação com o significado de
> _'humilhar'_, '_aviltar_' que '_rebaixa_r' também tem e que, por isso, me pareceu de má técnica promocional.
> 
> Quanto a '_saldo_' não sei se provém do inglês, como diz a Ivone. Não vejo a ligação entre '_sales_' e _'saldos_'.
> 
> _'Liquidação/liquidación'_ essas sim, parece-me que não cairiam mal a ninguém.


 

Bom, veja que aqui as lojas mais chiques de Recoleta (na Cidade de Buenos Aires) eles colocam em vários idiomas e com erros:

Rebajas - Rebaixas (errado)- Sale - Saldos (mmm, não sei)

"Saldo" é semelhante a "sale", mas com certeza não saberia dizer de onde provém.


----------



## Vanda

Estou lendo uma antologia mundial e entre os contos, vários de espanhóis famosos como Cervantes, Quevedo, etc. A minha surpresa é ver quantas palavras que não usamos no dia-a-dia, que ficaram esquecidas nos livros e nos dicionários, que são idênticas ao espanhol. 
Preciso fazer uma revisão dos contos que li para achar as tais palavras.


----------



## Outsider

Tenho ideia de que "saldos" vem do inglês através do francês "soldes". Mas não confirmei.


----------



## Mangato

Esclarecimento para tradutores

Acontece que em Espanha, por normativa comercial, *rebajas* tem um conceito diferente a *saldos.*
_Rebajas_ são as vendas e promoções de final de temporada. Têm _rebajas_ verão e de inverno. A promoção tem umas datas concretas establecidas pela _Ley del Comercio._
_Saldos,_ são liquidações de artigos a baixo preço por qualquer outro motivo. Cessamento do negócio, artigos que cairam de moda, produtos com defeitos. etc. 
Cumprimentos,
MG


----------



## Carfer

Vanda said:


> Estou lendo uma antologia mundial e entre os contos, vários de espanhóis famosos como Cervantes, Quevedo, etc. A minha surpresa é ver quantas palavras que não usamos no dia-a-dia, que ficaram esquecidas nos livros e nos dicionários, que são idênticas ao espanhol.
> Preciso fazer uma revisão dos contos que li para achar as tais palavras.


 
É, eu vou mais pelo lado da Vanda nesta questão da espanholização do português. Sinceramente, também não creio que tal fenómeno exista. Sem prejuízo da introdução recente de uma ou outra palavra do espanhol no português pela via da integração económica e do notável aumento dos contactos entre falantes de ambos as línguas através dos meios de comunicação e do turismo, fenómeno inevitável e no qual o espanhol tem tido, acho eu, um papel bem pequeno, creio que o processo de divergência se tem acentuado - e muito - em tempos recentes e não apenas desde que o fim da união de coroas pôs termo a um período de intensa aproximação e interpenetração política e cultural durante os séculos XV e XVI. Nessa altura, sim, talvez fosse legítimo falar duma espanholização da sociedade portuguesa, com os consequentes reflexos na língua. Até então e particularmente nos dois séculos referidos, quer pelo recurso à guerra, quer, mais frequentemente, pela via dos casamentos reais, Portugal e Espanha tinham procurado a hegemonia peninsular, tendo resultado dessa política uma consanguinidade tal das famílias reinantes que podemos inclusivamente falar duma só família. Logicamente, não só ambas as línguas eram usadas no dia a dia de ambas as cortes como também as falavam as elites culturais que nelas gravitavam (Gil Vicente, como sabem, escreveu algumas das suas obras em castelhano). A nível da governação era constante a ocupação de cargos de relevo por nacionais do outro estado. Para só citar alguns dos portugueses, D.Manuel I foi herdeiro jurado do trono de Espanha, título que perdeu pela morte da mulher, filha dos Reis Católicos; Ruy Gomes da Silva, o principe de Éboli, ou Cristóvão de Moura, marquês de Castelo Rodrigo, foram _'primeiros-ministros'_ ou validos de Filipe II, rei, aliás, de quem se pode dizer que tinha o português como língua materna, já que possivelmente foi a primeira que falou. A mãe, a imperatriz Isabel era portuguesa, a sua ama era portuguesa e inclusive do lado paterno tinha sangue português (a bisavó, Isabel, a Católica, era também filha de portuguesa). Mesmo que o interesse do facto seja marginal, há que referir que o Cervantes que Vanda citou viveu alguns anos em Lisboa onde chegou com o exército de ocupação do Duque de Alba e o tempo em que Quevedo viveu corresponde quase exactamente ao período da união de coroas, aquele em que o contacto entre falantes dos dois idiomas foi mais fácil. E poderia ainda acrescentar que D. Francisco Manuel de Melo fez parte do circulo de Quevedo e que o Padre Anchieta, que diz tanto aos brasileiros por ter sido quem deu o nome a S.Paulo e escreveu a primeira gramática do tupi-guarani, além de poeta e escritor em português, era um espanhol de Tenerife. 
Bem, mas a verdade é que rotura da união de coroas levou a que ambos os países tivessem vivido desde então de costas voltadas. O traumatismo da união levou a que tudo o que vinha de Espanha fosse mal visto, até os casamentos, que lá diz o ditado popular _'de Espanha, nem bom vento nem bom casamento'_. Até a própria corte, apesar da necessidade de manter as melhores relações com um vizinho muito maior, os considerou tabú até finais do século XVIII e o primeiro que violou a regra (o de D. João VI com Carlota Joaquina) foi o desastre que se sabe. E se esta era a situação na Europa, suponho que os contactos entre os países americanos de língua espanhola e o Brasil, afora alguns casos pontuais de fronteira, levaram o mesmo caminho, condicionados pelas políticas metropolitanas enquanto colónias e depois, já independentes, pela vastidão que não os facilitava.
A situação que temos hoje pouco mudou, parece-me, mau-grado a facilidade de comunicação existente. Recordo-me de que uma das minhas avós, que não era espanhola nem vivia perto de Espanha (a pouco mais de 50Km, mas isso naquele tempo era muito, o que implicava a quase inexistência de contactos, por um lado e, por outro, tem de se considerar que estava bem dentro de Portugal já que, como se sabe, para atravessar o país nunca se tem de percorrer mais de 200 e as influências espanholas na zona da raia raramente vão além de 20km) utilizava muitas palavras que eram iguais ou óbvios cognatos do espanhol e que hoje não se usam ou se usam cada vez menos. Uma vem-me logo à memória: _gravanço, _conhecem? Pois é o _garbanzo_ espanhol, que agora chamamos _grão-de-bico_. Já aqui falamos do '_borracho_', no sentido de bêbedo. E tenho muita pena de não ter adivinhado que este tópico iria ser aberto porque vos garanto que teria recolhido nas minhas aulas de espanhol dezenas e dezenas de exemplos de termos idênticos aos espanhóis que os meus colegas, que em média têm menos trinta ou quarenta anos do que eu, negam a pés juntos serem português e que, para mim, são do mais legítimo que há (e dicionarizados, para tirar as teimas).
De forma que, não, eu não acho que estejamos a assistir a um fenómeno de espanholização do português, bem pelo contrário.

P.S. As minhas aulas recomeçam em Outubro. Se o tópico ainda estiver aberto, cá aparecerei com mais palavras.


----------



## Carfer

Também aqui no forum vão aparecendo exemplos de palavras comuns ao português e ao espanhol e que hoje cairam praticamente em desuso: aqui têm '_aventar_', no sentido de _atirar_, _arrojar_, _arremessar,_ mais uma das que a minha avó usava. Ainda está dicionarizada, para os que duvidem de que seja português.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1533026
http://www.priberam.com/dlpo/default.aspx?pal=aventar


----------



## Mangato

Concordo plenamente

Também no espanhol aventar é uma palavara pouco utilizada. Acho que pela eliminação do trabalho no campo. Lembro-me das aventadoras que limpavam o grão após da trilha. Isso era aventar. Depois o uso ficou para o sentido figurativo e hoje, quase ninguém diz. 

Acontece que palavras idênticas nos dous idiomas, tornam en desuso num deles sem motivo aparente.

Si escucho decir *infelizmente lo que acontece,* frase muito correcta no espanhol, identifico de imediato a um luso-falante porque aqui todos dizemos *lamentablemente lo que sucede. *
A evolução, distanciamento e encontro das linguas dá muito pano pra manga
Cumprimentos,

MG


----------



## pombagira

A proposito, ri muito ainda ontem, quando um brasileiro a quem eu ajudava a fazer compras aqui nos EUA, procurava um receptaculo de lixo pequenininho para ser usado perto da pia.  E ao procurar na loja, ele se virou para mim e disse "bem , no Brasil se chama *lixito*".  Tenho recomecado a viajar ao Brasil este ano, depois de varios longe, e realmente e' notavel o influxo das palavras espanholas.  Muito obrigada, MercoSur! jajaja


----------



## vf2000

Talvez ele tenha dito *lixinho*, não?
Não digo que não exista, mas _*lixito *_eu nunca ouvi.


----------



## Carfer

vf2000 said:


> Talvez ele tenha dito *lixinho*, não?
> Não digo que não exista, mas _*lixito *_eu nunca ouvi.


 
Não sei como é no Brasil, mas os diminutivos em _'ito_' são comuns em Portugal, ninguém estranharia o '_lixito_'.


----------



## Vanda

É, de vez em quando a gente usa -ito, principalmente com nomes próprios, como Carmita (em vez de Carminha), Vandita (alguns amigos me dizem isso), segredito (acabei de ouvir numa propraganda de maionese), e por aí afora...


----------



## Yod

Carfer said:


> Não sei como é no Brasil, mas os diminutivos em _'ito_' são comuns em Portugal, ninguém estranharia o '_lixito_'.


Creio que, no caso, talvez fosse marca de produto em determinada região e que, por popularidade, se converteu em designação do gênero. Mas, mais ao Sul do Brasil, eu diria que especialmente na metade sul e fronteira oeste do Rio Grande do Sul, nas cidades menores, até algum tempo, não era incomum que o diminutivo se fizesse também com a terminação _ito. _Imediatamente me vem à lembrança palavras da minha infância como _poquito_ e _solito_. E olha que eu vivia em zona rural e distante mais de 150 km da fronteira.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Yod said:


> Creio que, no caso, talvez fosse marca de produto em determinada região e que, por popularidade, se converteu em designação do gênero. Mas, mais ao Sul do Brasil, eu diria que especialmente na metade sul e fronteira oeste do Rio Grande do Sul, nas cidades menores, até algum tempo, não era incomum que o diminutivo se fizesse também com a terminação _ito. _Imediatamente me vem à lembrança palavras da minha infância como _poquito_ e _solito_. E olha que eu vivia em zona rural e distante mais de 150 km da fronteira.


Também acho que LIXITO seja uma marca. Vejam o que encontrei pelo Google:

*LIXITO *
COD PRODUTOS UND 
001002 SACO P/LIXO AZUL 100 LTS PCT/05 UN LIXITO PCT (5 Unidades)
001005 SACO P/LIXO AZUL 15 LTS PCT/20 UN LIXITO PCT (20 unidades)
001004 SACO P/LIXO AZUL 30 LTS PCT/10 UN LIXITO PCT (30 unidades)
001003 SACO P/LIXO AZUL 50 LTS PCT/10 UN LIXITO PCT  (10 unidades)

Site: http://www.shoppingdalimpeza.com.br/produtos.html

Saudações.


----------



## PONTEDEUME

Na Espanha não é o mesmo Saldos que Rebaixas..isto está regulado pelas leis espanholas de comércio. No entanto em Português não ouvi ninguém dizer Rebaixas.

Ora bem, há já palavras espanholadas como a Paelha (de arroz) e a paelheira que é panela para fazerem a paelha. Há em Lisboa locais onde servem Tapas (até é um franchising espanhol) em lugar de petiscos.

Eu gostaria de reparar na tradução para Português de muitas embalagens e acho interessante que os membros do foro possam escrever e-mails aos fabricantes nomeadamente espanhois que utilizem mal palavras


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Também acho que LIXITO seja uma marca. QUOTE]
> 
> "Lixito" es efectivamente una marca de bolsas plasticas para basura.


----------



## Churchil

Outsider said:


> Tenho ideia de que "saldos" vem do inglês através do francês "soldes". Mas não confirmei.



Pois acho que vem do italiano, segundo o que diz a RAE: Saldo


----------

